# Ipad 4G pour belle-maman...



## Elbalo (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec le COVID, on est en train de se demander si on va pas investir dans un Ipad 4G pour nos vieux qui n'ont pas internet et que ça amuserait - un peu - la visio...
Je me suis donc dit, un forfait double-sim et un Ipad pour pas trop cher... et je me demande jusqu'où je descends : un Ipad 3 sur BackMarket, c'est qqchose comme 180€, c'est pas énorme mais est-ce que cela suffira ? pour un usage ultra léger, du facetime, du message, peut-être du mail et un peu de navigation bien sûr...

Et vous qu'en pensez-vous ? j'oublie un truc fondamental ?


----------



## ericse (25 Avril 2020)

Pourquoi un forfait double-sim ? Il y a déjà un iPhone ?


----------



## Elbalo (25 Avril 2020)

nope, ce serait une extension d'un de nos forfaits, puisqu'ils n'ont pas de wifi... ils piocheraient dans un des nôtres


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

iPad 3 est pas un peu juste niveau iOS ?


----------



## lolomuse (25 Avril 2020)

Moi j’avais un iPad Air 1ère génération et ça semble suffisant par rapport à ta requête


----------



## Elbalo (26 Avril 2020)

Bah, c'est un peu ce que je me demande : j'ai un vieil IPad 2, mais qui tient encore bien pour ce que je lui demande, vraiment du basique.
Donc j'imagine qu'Ipad3 devrait mieux s'en sortir... Vais sans doute partir la-dessus. 
Je vous ferai un petit retour d'expérience...
Merci en tout cas


----------

